# HorusBennu carbon fiber tripods



## mirekti (Oct 15, 2012)

I've noticed nobody here discussed this brand. There's a topic on other forum http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1017625

It might be interesting for someone, someone like me as well.
I considerd on buying FX 8442TT and FX 34QL. I'm 6.3. Do you thing this will be too short for me?
C-3540V is sizewise better, but it might be overkill and I guess I'll be needing a bigger ball head for it.

They seam quite affordable, esspecially after I saw RRS prices. 
I found there was only one remark on LX-3 ballhead's clamp up to now everybody else seems to love it.


----------



## infared (Oct 16, 2012)

I put my money on a Feisol Tripod:
http://www.feisol.net/feisol-traveler-tripod-ct3441s-rapid-birthday-edition-p-109.html

It has the Horus beat on all parameters:
Weight
Folded size
Maximum Height (considerably taller!)
Price

I put a Photoclam ball head on the Feisol ...and never looked back.
Great tripod...and so light...a full pound lighter than the Horus.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2012)

mirekti said:


> I've noticed nobody here discussed this brand. There's a topic on other forum http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1017625
> 
> It might be interesting for someone, someone like me as well.
> I considerd on buying FX 8442TT and FX 34QL. I'm 6.3. Do you thing this will be too short for me?
> ...


You should be able to mount your camera on a tripod and look thru the viewfinder. Thats without any elevated center column. Never raise the center column, you might as well hand hold the camera, the shaking will be similar.


----------



## mirekti (Oct 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You should be able to mount your camera on a tripod and look thru the viewfinder. Thats without any elevated center column. Never raise the center column, you might as well hand hold the camera, the shaking will be similar.



That means I don't have a choice but to buy http://www.ebay.com/itm/Horusbennu-FX-1753T-Premium-8X-Carbon-Trans-Traveler-Tripod-250cm-Leg-Only-NEW-/280890574507?pt=US_Tripods&hash=item41666206ab
That would be fun. 

What tripod do guys around 6 and more foot use? I guess most of them bend and so will I.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2012)

mirekti said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > You should be able to mount your camera on a tripod and look thru the viewfinder. Thats without any elevated center column. Never raise the center column, you might as well hand hold the camera, the shaking will be similar.
> ...


I have a couple of Benro C428 tripods. I'm 6"2 and have to partially collapse the legs or its too high. I happened to get them when B&H was closing them out for $180. They still sell them imported from China on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Benro-Carbon-Fiber-Tripod-C428-n6-fits-Gitzo-Manfrotto-/220866536055
They are 67 inches without the center column being up. Thats probably good for someone 6-4 to 6-6.
Don't forget that the head and the QR plate and camera body add several inches to the height of the legs, so one that is 67 inches will be 72 inches or more, and your eye is 2 or more inches lower, so you do not need legs that extend 72 inches. Look out for specs, they may include the center post all the way up. Benro specs both.


----------



## mirekti (Oct 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Never raise the center column, you might as well hand hold the camera, the shaking will be similar.



Do you mean not to raise it at all or not to raise it to tripod's/column's full extension?
How about adding some weight to a hook once column is raised?


----------



## dizeaz (Oct 16, 2012)

Check out 3 Legged thing Brian tripod. They seem affordable and durable.
I don't have one though, to be able to tell with certainty.


----------



## Schruminator (Oct 16, 2012)

I picked up the Sirui N2204 (http://www.sirui-photo.com/EN/frm_ProductSeries_En.aspx?SeriesID=14) on eBay a few months ago and love it. While the max height (not counting the center column) is 55", my ball head adds on another few inches and makes it very easy to use even with my 5'11" height. I would have gone taller, but I travel frequently and I didn't have room for a longer tripod, nor did I want one with 5 section legs.

Regardless, I've found this tripod to be incredibly sturdy and well made. It ran me about $425 (after shipping, with their K20X head) and I have zero regrets. It comes with all of the features I wanted and a 6 year warranty as well.


----------



## infared (Oct 16, 2012)

mirekti said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Never raise the center column, you might as well hand hold the camera, the shaking will be similar.
> ...



I find that statement by Mt. Spokane to be absurd. If you raise the column yes, you are losing stability (but clearly it is NOTHING like hand-holding the camera). I use my tripod all the time with the column raised. If I am not in a windy setting and I hang a "steady" weight on the tripod hook, I can obtain excellent results and have the camera sitting at comfortable eye level. The center column is great...but should be used indoors or only in optimum situations when outside. Common sense and experience is helpful here.


----------



## mirekti (Oct 17, 2012)

dizeaz said:


> Check out 3 Legged thing Brian tripod. They seem affordable and durable.
> I don't have one though, to be able to tell with certainty.



Thanks for this one. It looks quite ok. I even like Eric more cos it has less leg sections.
I cannot see whether the base has a leveler.


----------

